# cisco linksys WAG54G2-UK "limited connectivity" error



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

Trying to setup a cisco linksys WAG54G2-UK for ADSL. Failing at the first step so far! Connected a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo L1300 laptop by ethernet cable, get a "limited connectivity" problem. Connected another laptop, this time vista, get same problem.
I didnt check on the XP laptop whether an IP was assigned, would it just be 0.0.0.0 otherwise?
on vista ipconfig looks very different, for IPv4 it gave an IP address but it wasnt a 192.168 local one and I had no paper on me so didn't write down what it said.
Its not at my house so just want some ideas before I go round again as I'll probably spend a while there.

Next steps I was going to try are
-disabling firewalls and antivirus software, though I can't imagine this will make much difference
-booting from Ubuntu USB/live CD and seeing what happens
-taking round a known working ethernet cable
-take round another ADSL router! then i can bring this dodgy cisco linksys one home and do some proper testing

Thanks for reading, any suggestions much appreciated,
Dan Gent


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to post real information, not just "I didn't write it down".


Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

Other forums helped me but nevermind ;^)

Its a cisco linksys WAG54G2-UK router plugged into a windows Xp laptop (as I stated above). The modem doesnt matter as its a problem with the router! The laptop is a toshiba eqium, but that doesnt matter because it gave me the same problem plugged into a Vista laptop.

I'm going to go back round today so I can type all that in but some useful tips I got off other forums I'm going to try are:
- assign a static IP address e.g 192.168.1.2 then try pinging the router to see if I get a response, then maybe I can try turning on DHCP (although that being disabled by default is crazy)
- check all ports on the router
- check the IP address isnt a 168.x.x.x windows default one.
- disable all firewalls and etc
- try booting from Ubuntu
- switch ethernet cables
- take round my ADSL router and try that

whats this asking me about wireless? clearly my problem is nothing to do with wireless!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, since you already have solved your issue, we'll let sleeping dogs lie. :smile:


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

Went round again to this house, and this time I decided to try the Wizard CD that came with it. It all worked first time (apart from having to set the Wifi Encyption to WPA rather than WPA2 for compatibility). Crazy. i didnt check before running the wizard whether DHCP was working but normally i dont run all those bundled cds as they just add unneccessary software, but this time it really worked.


----------

